# MERRY CHRISTmas



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Just wanted to wish everyone a very Merry CHRISTmas!!

and
have a safe holiday season


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Mike, and to EVERYONE at HT 
A Very Merry CHRISTmas and Best Wishes for a Healthy & Joyous New Year!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Merry CHRISTmas Everyone!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Merry CHRISTMAS Everyone.. 

CJ


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Merry CHRISTmas all !


Rob


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I can't for the life of me understand why anybody in the world would get bent out of shape because somebody said Merry Christmas to them. If a Jewish person says Happy Chanukah to me, my reply? "Thank you, and Merry Christmas!". It's called being polite, no one is trying to force you to observe Christmas, Chanukah, Kwanzaa, or anything else. If we could all manage to be polite to one another this would a lot happier world to live in. Off my soapbox, hope everyone enjoys a happy healthy Holiday season! Merry Christmas,
Mitch


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I second what asennafan said.
Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays to all, your choice.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Can I get an amen!!!
Thanks, and Merry Christmas to all!!! RM


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Amen, And a safe and merry CHRISTmas to all.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all of you slot guys out there!!!


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

And a very very Merry CHRISTmas to all of you from me as well!! And to your friends and families and everyone. May your season be filled with love and laughter ...

And great racing!

:thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Merry CHRISTmass one and all .

Gonzo


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas! I hope you get what you want in your stocking.

Mike Cook


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Merry Christmas ALL!*

Merry Christmas, Merry Xmas, Merry Yule-Tidings (Celtic/Norse), 
Saturnia (Ancient Roman), Kwanza (African-American), Hanukah (OIYE!! ;-)
Winter-Solstice (ancient Western Europe), Father-Winter, Father Christmas...

and all the others... the History of the Holidays, intrigue's me 
and of course; '....God Bless US,.... EVERYONE!!!..":thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave: (Rev. Rabbid-Rabbi Larcombe) ;-)


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> Merry Christmas, Merry Xmas, Merry Yule-Tidings (Celtic/Norse),
> Saturnia (Ancient Roman), Kwanza (African-American), Hanukah (OIYE!! ;-)
> Winter-Solstice (ancient Western Europe), Father-Winter, Father Christmas


... and of course *Festivus*:hat: f'da rest of us.










Hey, the 23rd - that's *today*! Better hurry and get your pole decorated. (But let's skip the Airing of Grievances - I think we've already filled our quota this year.) 

Happy *Yer Favorite Holiday* to all the HT slotters and their families - and to absent friends; may they find their way back home soon. :wave:

-- D


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Happy -Happy -Happy*

Happy *Festivus*:hat: for One and ALL !









My Pole is Up, how 'bout yours ? :wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all!  Soon to be a Happy New Year also!

Tom


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

As a Christian living in NYC with a lot of Jewish friends, I can see how it would be tiresome for them. If we really wanted to be polite ... we wouldn't be making an issue out of CHRISTmas. The imaginary "war on Christmas" is so bizzarely overstated IMO, it's hard to take anyone who thinks it's real seriously. I'm in one of the most liberal and the most diverse cities in the world, and I can't walk 10 feet without being reminded it's Christmas... and that Christmas is king.

That being said, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Merry Christmas , Happy Festivus, Happy Hanukkah, and any other you might decide to celebrate! I've never been politically correct, and I don't plan on starting now. I have no problem with folks celebrating or not whatever they choose. Freedom of choice is what it is.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Wisdom from my father*

Dad was a proponent of "Happy Holidays". I have always found it to be the one size fits all salutation for this season. Extend your hand. Then say it with sincerity in your heart and a smile on yer face. :wave:


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Happy *Festivus*:hat: for One and ALL !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Festivus"... missed that 1 Ralphie.. TY !! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (the Rabbid-Rabbi) :wave:

WHOOPS!!... & TY 2 .. DSlot 4 the 1st posting of this as well ;-)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas....Hope everyone has some fun times over the Holidays
and gets slot car stuff presents!! :woohoo:

Bob...I see cookies...zilla


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

hojoe


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all My friends and Not so Friends on this Forum Let the new year bring Tolerance and understanding to us all and Peace be with us all. Also let us be thankful to all who serve this great nation so we can play with toy cars like the children we are inside. 
PEACE:thumbsup:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all from the Great White North.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

hojoe

love the pics!!

brings back memories


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all this is a time of year no matter what your faith to bring every one together and be happy and well. I could go into a long rant but choose not post it and it was an interesting rant but I don't want to be kicked off the board and now the feats of strength


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all this is a time of year no matter what your faith to bring every one together and be happy and well.
> 
> VERY...Well-Put, & Inspiring Johnny :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Santa`s gonna be makin real good time this year! :thumbsup: Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Happy Krampus day....................


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hope ya,ll get what ya wanted and made other happy along the way. i hope santa brings me that big dady roth poster that hojoe posted!!now lets open some presents and eat some good food. enjoy the day:thumbsup:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all......and to all a good night.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Got the ok from the TM to order the new set only and packaged Mustang/Camero as well as the set only Nascar Gen 6 Mega G's for Christmas. Reminds me of the old days waiting for them to come in! 

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to one and all !!!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

To the many people here that I'm happy to call friends, enjoy the closing of the year. I thank you for another year of laughs, learning & sharing. We'll soon be welcoming in 2014 and I look forward to building on my friendships and collective knowledge.

Peace my friends,
Michael.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope everyone has a slot car or two under the tree.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Tycoarm said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. I hope everyone has a slot car or two under the tree.


Back at ya!

No slot cars under the tree, but something just as cool......


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Slot cars for everyone! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Merry Christmas y'all! :wave:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Merry CHRISTmas everyone!!!

...and may you drive many laps this coming year!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

All,
If it was not for Christmas about 50 years ago 1962- 63 & got my first Aurora set.
I would not have meet all you cool dudes & Friends on HT every state & all over world, so the Holidays really are a miracle who would have guest it.
Happy holiday to you & yours
SJJ


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Merry Christmas from me and mine to you HTers and yours :wave:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all my slot buddies.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Mary Christmas to everyone here, I hope you all had a blessed and joyful day.

Dave


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow slotters. Hope everyone got some slot stuff.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nuff said!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Ooh!, Ice racing. Nice pic
hojoe


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope you all had a fantastic Christmas. 

My wife finally caved and bought me a car for Christmas having refused in previous years! 



Dead chuffed as it is one that I really wanted. 

I hope you all have a prosperous New Year. I'm looking forward to more racing and more experimenting in my cave.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hoping you all had a Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year.

Randy.


----------

